

Ask HN: How Do I Inspire College/High-School Students To Work With Me? - kode4fun

Good Afternoon and Happy Holidays Hacker News,
Im from a very LOW ECONOMIC &#38; TECHNOLOGY skill level community in NC and I want that to change.<p>I've acquired different funding for projects in order for students to work with me and therefore bring technology skills and money to the community, but nobody is interested.<p>Like why is that the case? especially when presently many people don't have jobs.<p>I know many of them are in debt and many of them are at a poor level in technology, but no one is interested. But what is so funny is that these are the same people that complain about how our government is unfair to them and how they've been given a bad hand.<p>I would think that, they would be more interested.<p>Back then when I was in college, if somebody had offered me a work/job where I can gain money and experience (in a field Im interested in), I would've jumped at the opportunity.<p>Am I targeting wrong students? Is it a mental or psychological issue? or Am I the problem?
======
ghubbard
What is your sales pitch to them?

~~~
kode4fun
Thank you for your response ghubbard.

My sales pitch is that

1\. I have projects available that can make them get money (and skills on
their resume), since they (and I) really need it.

2\. Im ready to train them (as I'll be paying for their time as well), because
although they are CS & IT Students, they've not been taught how to program
good.

3\. Im willing to work on their schedule (since many of them are students)

4\. They can tell me what programming language or projects they'll like to
learn (or interested in) and I'm willing to get what they want.

But still, it's almost as if everything I've done is a waste of time.

Is there something I don't know? Am I doing something wrong?

Am I crazy? They need money and I have a way of getting it for them, but yet
no one wants to work. Like please, why is that?

~~~
ghubbard
Have you asked _them_ why? Maybe you're giving them too much choice.

~~~
kode4fun
Oh okay. I'll check in on that ghubbard. I appreciate your response. Have A
Good Sunday & A Great Weekend.

